# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  A ështe e drejtë martesa për dokumenta?

## Jona

Si Refugjate Qe Jemi, A Do Ishte E Drejte Qe Te Lidhim Jeten Per Nje Interes? Po Sikur Interesi Te Ishte Aq I Madh Sa Kuptimi I Jetes Te Varej Prej Tij?

----------


## D&G Feminine

Nese e ke te pamundur ne cdo menyre tjeter, why not. Qellimi justifikon mjetin ka thene Machiaveli. Mehjithate mundohu qe te te pelqeje edhe nga anet e tjera, edhe po s'pate rene ne dashuri me te, dmth te pershtateni me njeri - tjetrin. Ndonjehere martesat qe behen me gjak te fothte jane me te qelluara se ato me dashuri.

----------


## kristal

Pershendndetje e ndereuar si nismetare e kesaj teme aq sa prekese dhe rrenqethese, qe ka marre permasa tagjike ne gjakun e cdo shqipetari.

Nuk e di se kush do te kishte deshire te martohej per dekumenta per nje cope kartoni dhe asgje me teper,nje dashuri e blere, nje jete e bere ne shkretetire ku ashtu sic behet martesa, pa shije e deshire, se deshira eshte dekumenti ashtu mbaron, e ndoshta me probleme e mosmareveshje.

Eshte e vertete se eshte nje jete e tere, por ne shqipetaret kemi dicka me teper se te tjeret,ndoshta eshte momenti histori" e kohe" por kemi akoma te ruajtur konceptin familje,ajo eshte dicka e ngrohte e mendoj se duhet te ngelet e tille edhe per shume dekada,por njerezit mendojne se jeta ndryshon duke patur nje cope dekument te huaj,se prania e tyre e perhershme rreth nje b***the te huaj do te ndricoje te ardhemen.

Jeten e ndryshon njeriu me pashaportin shpirteror,me talentin qe ndodhet tek secili nga ne,dhe mbrojtjen e integritetit, kulture, familje e dinjitet.

Pershendetje te sinqerta bashkeatdhetare.

kristali

----------


## s0ni

-A Do Ishte E Drejte Qe Te Lidhim Jeten Per Nje Interes? 
.......Pergjigja bazohet ne c'fare rendesie ky interes eshte per dike dhe si ata e shohin kete ceshtje. Kush jemi ne te gjykojme nese eshte e drejte apo jo lidhja per dokumenta ne jeten personale te nje individi? 

-Po Sikur Interesi Te Ishte Aq I Madh Sa Kuptimi I Jetes Te Varej Prej Tij?
......Hera e pare qe degjoj nje gje te tille.  Si mundet te varet kuptimi i jetes per nje cope dokumenti?  Nuk eshte aspak kuptimi  i jetes qe varet per dokumentat por jane hallet e shumta qe shtyjne dike te martohen per dokumenta.  Brenga, dhimbja, trishtimi qe perjetojne inkurajojne njerezit te bejne nje lidhje te tille. 

Meqenese vete nuk e kam pare nje lidhje te tille vetem per dokumenta nga shqiptaret ketu ku jetoj them qe nuk eshte nje cope dokumenti qe i shtyen bashkeatdhetaret te martohen POR eshte te gjejne dike qe duan, dhe ky person duhet te jete pajisur me dokumenta. Eshte e njejta gje sikur te thuash nuk do martoj dike qe pi duhat, por ne kete rast..nuk martoj dike qe s'ka dokumenta se jame vete pa dokumeta. I vejme kusht dashurise. Nuk ka asgje te keqe ti vesh kusht dashurise sepse kushtet te ndihmojne te jetosh me mire.

----------


## Hyllien

Ksaj i thone ne kerkim te shtetesise dhe jo romances...  :buzeqeshje: 

Po nqs eshte pune jete a vdekje dhe nqs ka nje lloj konsensus qe te ndaheni me pas edhe mund te behet. Fundia fundit ka plot raste ciftesh qe nuk kane pasur femije dhe jane rregulluar brenda familjes me motrat e vllezerit e tyre. Di un plot raste te tilla. 

Ta lidhesh jeten pastaj eshte tjeter gje, asaj i thone te mashtrosh dike per dokumenta, dhe ajo eshte dicka teper e rende sipas mendimit tim.

----------


## korcarja_16

per mendimin tim do ishte gjeja me e keqe qe do me ndodhte ne jete 
edhe do isha femra ma pa vlere nqs se nje cun do te me merte vetem per karta  :djall me brire:

----------


## Pidocchio

Eshte nje realitet qe vazhdon akoma dhe kesaj dite dhe pse kane kaluar shume vjet.....
por halli dhe nevoja e njeriut te ben te hash kumlla te tharta.....


Ps: Mjere ai o ajo qe i bie per pjese nje gje e tille....
(probleme pa mbarim.)  :Mos:

----------


## Anisela

Une personalisht do kisha dashur qe ai person,te me kishte treguar sinqerisht qe do te beje dokumentat!!!Do e kisha ndihmuar,dhe do mbeteshim miq,e asnjeri prej nesh sdo kishte ndjenja te pafshira nga mendja!!!Se mbas disa kohesh do kuptohej menjehre se ai person te do vetem per letra,kte zotsi e kane shume femra!!Prandaj une them qe sinqeriteti eshte faqe e bardhe!!!Me respekt Anisela

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk eshte e drejte kjo qe ndodhen ama nuk kemi se cka te bejme...ka ndodhur cdohere dhe do te ndodh.Shkaqet nuk i di...dhe e di se shumica e rasteve te kesaj natyre jane te papelqyeshme per nje lidhje te sinqerte dhe serioze.Po nejse kush me pyeten mua.Rrofte viza b dhe c.lol
Pershendetje! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nismëtares së temës,
Të martohesh me dikë për arsye dokumentash mua më duket normale. Sigurisht , nqs kjo është vendosur  nga të dy palët. Ku i dihet...?! Mbase edhe bie në dashuri. Mbase edhe jeton e lumtur. Shumë e kanë provuar..Disa janë të lumtur nga martesa të tilla e disa jo. 

Por të shfrytëzosh e të mashtrosh dikë, për këtë qëllim, duket e rëndë...

Po hajt, ç'e zuri njerinë, e nuk e hoqi. Të keni shëndetin! Të tjerat kalojnë ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Si Refugjate Qe Jemi, A Do Ishte E Drejte Qe Te Lidhim Jeten Per Nje Interes? Po Sikur Interesi Te Ishte Aq I Madh Sa Kuptimi I Jetes Te Varej Prej Tij?


Jona 

Ke hapur një temë shumë delikate , ku dhe shumica janë përgjigjur me filozofinë që duhet të jetohet normalisht jeta dhe jo me kushtet e shqiptarit që jeton jetën. 
Kjo gjë është bërë , bëhet dhe do të bëhet deri ditën që pashaporta shqiptare të lejohet të kalojë kufinjtë pa problem. 
Do ti një shembull , ja :
- Para dy javësh së bashku me tim bir u nisa për në Milano. Me tren e kam 4 orë larg nga Gjeneva . Kam kaluar me dhjetra herë dhe s'më kanë nxjerrë problem, por ja që kësaj radhe më ndaluan në kufi , dhe edhe pse isha me leje të rregullt qëndrimi në Zvicër , edhe pse isha me kontrat pune fiks , me banesë fiks prej kaq e kaq vitesh etj, etj, më thanë një Më vjen keq italisht dhe nuk na lanë të kalonim. Pra u detyrova së bashku me tim bir të rikthehm në Gjenevë në mes të natës, thjesht sepse kisha pashaportë shqiptare dhe nuk kisha vizë shengen.
Atë natë kur isha në doganën e Domodosolës më vlonte gjaku nga revolta, sepse isha e dënuar të mos kaloja kufirin thjesht se isha Shqiptare , asgjë tjetër. Imagjino ti dikë tjetër që duhet të sigurojë ekzistencën???!!!.
Pra unë po ta them se nëse mua do më binte halli i ekzistencës , ja perëndimi ja Shqipëria , në kushtet e mia për të siguar jetesën time dhe atë të tim biri do bëja një martesë për dokumenta pa mu dridhur qerpiku fare , se ja ky qe fati ynë. Shqipëria ekzistencën fatkeqësisht nuk na e siguron dot. ATËHERË....................?!

Ky është mendimi im.
Me respekt Elna.

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje Elina, 
Me terhoqi postimi juaj dhe desha te shtoja dicka per temen pasi me duket se eshte thjeshtuar disi.

Para nje viti me ka rastisur te takoj me nje shokun tim nje person qe merresh me sajimin e Martesave per letra, dhe merrte nje pjese te konsiderueshme parashe, pasi dihet pjesa me e madhe i shkon asaj cupkes apo djalit qe "ofrohet vullnetar.

Po para nje viti kam bere nje perkthim te gjate dokumentash martese per nje motren shokun tim qe jeton ne NY. Para disa javesh u interesova per nje shokun tim ne Michigan mos e rregulloja, por cfar ndodh. Fakti eshte qe Martesa per letra eshte bere jashtzakonisht STRIKT, dhe me sa morra vesh te duhet nje fotografi te pakten 1 apo 2 vjet e vjeter me ate qe do martohesh, mbas marteses do kesh "kontrolle" ose me sakte do jesh e monitoruar per nje fare periudhe etj etj. 
Problemi eshte qe ne keto kushte as qe nuk e merr mundimin njeri te rri 2 apo 3 vjet me ty qe ti te kesh dokumenta, ose shifra do jete marramendese, pasi nuk te fal njeri 2 apo 3 vjet keshtu.

Problemi qendron qe e vetmja alternative mbetet mashtrimi si te thuash, pra a do mashtroje ne kushtet e tua pa tu dridhur qerpiku ? Them se pergjigja eshte pak me ndryshe tani pasi po luajm me ndjenjat e dikujt.

Cdo te mire

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Në jetë edhe në dashuritë më të madha ka patur kompromise, e jo më në një moment ekzistence. 
Tani më shtron një pyetje të cilës i përgjigjem në mënyrë fiktive pasi nuk jam në ato kushte, por them se vërtet nëse duhet të siguroja jetën time dhe të tim biri, do bëja një kompromis të tillë, ndoshta në këtë mënyrë jo pa mu dridhur qerpiku, por me një dhimbje të madhe në shpirt që vëndi im , shteti im nuk mèe kanë krijuar mundësitë e ekzistencës dhe që unë do duhej të bëja një mashtrim të tillë. Por ja , që jeta ime dhe sidomos ajoe tim biri qënkan më të shtrenjta se çdo vlerë tjetër morale. 
Fatkeqësisht ky është realitet që ka ndodhur , ndodh dhe do vazhdojë të ndodhë. 
Unë këtu njoh me qindra persona që bëjnë një jetë të tillë, por që realitetit i hedhin hi syve dhe e kalojnë si një histori pasionante dashurie. Tani varet kush gjykohet. Ai që thotë e bëj apo ai që të citon një libër të tërë filizofie dhe jeton me këtë realitet.

Elna.

----------


## ALBA

> Si Refugjate Qe Jemi, A Do Ishte E Drejte Qe Te Lidhim Jeten Per Nje Interes? Po Sikur Interesi Te Ishte Aq I Madh Sa Kuptimi I Jetes Te Varej Prej Tij?


Sigurisht nuk do ishte e drejte nje martese e tille , por halli i ben Shqiptaret te bejne nje gje te tille .
Halli i ben shqiptaret te martohen me kusherinjt e tyre vetem per te bere dekumenta ne boten e huaj .
Halli i ben shqiptaret te nderrojn dhe emrat e tyre .
Halli i ben Shqiptaret dhe te marin rruge ilegale te mbyten me gomone .
Halli i ben Shqiptaret te jemi slleverit e botes  etj etj , qe nuk u mbarruan kurre keto hallet e Shqiptareve .
Dhe per te gjitha keto halle eshte fajtor shteti yne , i cili po i detyron njerzit te lejn atdheun e tyre , dhe te hapen neper  bote si zogj jetim  , per te mbijetuar .

Per mendimin tim Martesa ka vetem nje interes DASHURIN . Po nuk qe dashuria mes nje cifti , nuk quhet martese , por quhet Interes .


Alba

----------


## s0ni

> Tani varet kush gjykohet. Ai që thotë e bëj apo ai që të citon një libër të tërë filizofie dhe jeton me këtë realitet.


Elna me kete fjali permblodhe mendimin tim.
E marr me mend sa veshtire ishte qe nuk te lane drejte kalimi vetem se je Shqiptare por serisht une nuk e di si ndiheshe.  Duhet ta perjetosh qe ta dish.

MJAFT me gjykime sepse nuk jetoni me kete halle. Nuk qani nate e dite qe te vdiqen prinderit e nuk mundet te shkonit as per varrim sepse NUK keni dokumenta. NUK jeni ju qe e mbani kete brenge ne shpirt.  Kjo eshte me kuptim te plote se fjales 'ndarje se gjalli nga familja'. 
Prandaj mos i paragjykoni kot njerezit kur nuk keni qene ne kepucet e tyre!
Duan te martohen per dokumenta, atehere martese te mbare dhe ishalla i behen dokumentat.

----------


## Mision

po eshte e drejte martesa per dokumenta  ,nese nuk e ke keto dokumenta  nuk ke te drejta elementare ne bote ,per fat te keq

----------


## CIBOX

Eshte nje realitet per ne shqiptaret kjo lloj martese, duam apo jo ne qe ta pranojme si te tille.
Jemi popull pa shtet, me nje shtet pa dinjitet, jemi popull bujar te denuar te udhehiqemi nga "kusaret e politikes" qe po behen bosa !

Mbijetesa gjen rrugezgjidhjet e veta ne shume e shume forma dhe nje nga keto forma eshte edhe martesa per dokumentat.
Po te pyeteshin sot ata dhe ato qe jane mbytur ne Otranto, se pse u "martuan me detin", imagjinojeni sado pak pergjigjen klithme te tyre !!!

Djem e vajza, mos ju rente e keqja ne koke juve, sepse si dihet se c'fare kushte edhe me te renda do pranonit se sa nje martese per dokumenta.

Sa e sa djem e vajza sot po ulerijne akoma edhe ne keto momente ne Shqiperi qe te syrgjynosen nga syte kembet, vetem e vetem te ikin nga skamja e vendit te tyre, pa nami te behet per me tutje !!!

 Me respekt - Fenwick.

----------


## Telis

[QUOTE=ALBA]Sigurisht nuk do ishte e drejte nje martese e tille , por halli i ben Shqiptaret te bejne nje gje te tille .
Halli i ben shqiptaret te martohen me kusherinjt e tyre vetem per te bere dekumenta ne boten e huaj .[SIZE=2]Sa do imadh qe ky hall do ishte do pranoja vdekjen perpara se te beja dicka tetille[/SIZE]
Halli i ben shqiptaret te nderrojn dhe emrat e tyre .
Halli i ben Shqiptaret dhe te marin rruge ilegale te mbyten me gomone .
Halli i ben Shqiptaret te jemi slleverit e botes  etj etj , qe nuk u mbarruan kurre 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Te gjthe ju po flisni per martese per dokmenta. A eshte mire apo keq.  
Per mendimin tim martesa per dokumenta nuk ka ndonje gje te keqe n.q.se ne kete martese ka harmoni. Ku eshte ndryshimi midis kesaj lloj martese dhe marteses me mbleseri.           

Eshte e vertete qe halli i ben shqiptaret qe te martohen per dokumenta.
Njeri ka thene: "Halle - halle kjo dynja halli - hallit nuk i ngja"
Dhe tjetri iu pergjigj: "Ti dini ju hallet e mia do harronit hallet e juaja".
Kjo gje eshte e vertete qe njeri pa halle nuk ka por sa do qe i rende halli te jete 
shqiptari nuk duhet te uli kurre figuren e tij perpara dikujt tjeter dhe sidomos te huajit duke iu servilosur.

----------


## strawberrygirl_

> Si Refugjate Qe Jemi, A Do Ishte E Drejte Qe Te Lidhim Jeten Per Nje Interes? Po Sikur Interesi Te Ishte Aq I Madh Sa Kuptimi I Jetes Te Varej Prej Tij?



Jo nuk eshte e drejte qe te martohesh me dike vetem per dokumenta, dhe sidomos kur njeri e di dhe tjetri mendon se do jete per dashuri.  Eshte dicka absurde sepse po perdor dicka per te perfituar per vete.  Une jam me pashaportizim amerikan dhe nqse do me ndodhte dicka e tille do beje te pa munduren qe ai person te deportohet dhe mos shkele me ketu.
Ky eshte mendimi im, ndoshta duket pak i ashper por kam pare shume raste ketu qe kane perfunduar keq. 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Jo nuk eshte e drejte qe te martohesh me dike vetem per dokumenta, dhe sidomos kur njeri e di dhe tjetri mendon se do jete per dashuri. Eshte dicka absurde sepse po perdor dicka per te perfituar per vete. Une jam me pashaportizim amerikan dhe nqse do me ndodhte dicka e tille do beje te pa munduren qe ai person te deportohet dhe mos shkele me ketu.
> Ky eshte mendimi im, ndoshta duket pak i ashper por kam pare shume raste ketu qe kane perfunduar keq.


Je kaluar moj , xhane ndaj përgjigjesh ashtu. Do doja të dija përgjigjen tënde të ishe në vendin e atyre qindrave djem e vajza që shrytëzohen ekonomikisht nga patronët e tyre thjesht sepse nuk kanë dokumenta. Apo në vendin e atyre të tjerë që siç e kishte cituar dikush më sipër i vdes nëna e babai e nuk vete dot ta varrosë.
Thonë që në luftë dhe në dashuri gjithçka falet. Pra , për shqiptarët në të tërë botën ekzistenca është = luftë edhe pse nuk nuk shihen armët. 
Ndaj mos jini aq të rreptë në gjykim , por thoni mjerë kujt i bie një hall i tillë.
Hidhni shikimin disa metra më larg se hija juaj, e do shihni se jo të gjithë shohin me të njëjtin këndvështrim.

Elna.

----------

